# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Tinguj e ...Këngë

## BOKE

> *Shigjeta*:  Xhuxhu faleminderit. Te pershendes ty, Pink, Diten, Boken, Fiorin, Dydrinas dhe kush e pelqen Pirro Çakon, me nje nga bashkpunimet me te bukura te tij ...


Faleminderit Shigjeta. E ke degjuar kengen e re te Pirro Cakos? Quhet "Nje cast" dhe nuk eshte akoma ne youtube, por shume e bukur.

Po ju pershendes, Ty, Xhuxhun, Diten me nje kenge te re shume te bukur te Celentanos qe Dita e Xhuxhu e di qe e kane qejf. Quhet "Ragazzo del Sud" dhe eshte e kompozuar nga kengetari i famshem italian Domenico Modugno.

----------


## Mr_Tironci

Ju pershendes icik me ket Vallen e hershme  :buzeqeshje: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=spbg_RYOcfs&feature=related

----------


## biligoa

arjeta3 puc.

http://www.youtube.com/v/PDqjWZ_Mf-0

----------


## biligoa

duviner puc puc.

http://www.youtube.com/v/SsK90GWBVLY

----------


## biligoa

ku vajte ,  Apollyon pershendetje.

http://www.youtube.com/v/BUsnSQJfAJI

----------


## biligoa

xfiles tung.

http://www.youtube.com/v/R2eY0VrS-cU

----------


## biligoa

DI_ANA nje pershendetje per ty.

http://www.youtube.com/v/Vml2xJi5BWE

----------


## biligoa

Renea tung.

http://www.youtube.com/v/XNq9r7DxNGg

----------


## biligoa

porjlia naqeta

http://www.youtube.com/v/bVj7gu55i3E

----------


## biligoa

princcesha
pershendetje
http://www.youtube.com/v/IPq-Zee-nkY

----------


## biligoa

land  mir se te vish .
http://www.youtube.com/v/hitAHKGqJZI

----------


## biligoa

RaPSouL

http://www.youtube.com/v/z-nxgFLObAY

----------


## biligoa

alibaba

http://www.youtube.com/v/EGTlcKL2eHQ

----------


## biligoa

arjeta3


http://www.youtube.com/v/qPzssS5_bLE

----------


## biligoa

Bledari- pershendetje Duersi

http://www.youtube.com/v/KVA572sJjKg

----------


## biligoa

e panjohura pershendetje

me mungosh kohen e fundit

http://www.youtube.com/v/cncf4GuW2cE

----------


## biligoa

augusta b flm 

http://www.youtube.com/v/pwJRELFhEWc

----------


## biligoa

liridashsi  per ty

http://www.youtube.com/v/4VFKUNxoN9M

----------


## Clauss

federico aubele - corazon

http://iguessimfloating.blogspot.com...e-corazon.html

sa të egra i kemi cupat more, pu pu pu. zborr s'arritëm e zborr po bëjmë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BvizioN

*Robyn* *((O))* *With Evry Heartbeat*

Pershendes te gjithe ato anetare qe e kane kete kenge ne listen e kengeve te preferuara.

----------

